# Changing from Board to Panel Mounted RCA Jacks



## RedYucca (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi, I’m looking to replace a broken PCB mounted RCA jack on my subwoofer with more sturdy panel mounted ones. I would like to know how to wire it as the old jack had three pins out and the new individual panel jacks have a signal and a ground each. Is the third pin on the RCA PC jack a shared ground? When I wire the individual jacks should I solder the ground wires together and then into space for the third pin (assuming this is a shared ground connection). 

The back panel of the sub that the jacks are mounted to is metal, however, I don’t think anything is grounded to it... Is it necessary to insulate the jacks from the back panel with plastic washers?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You need to show a picture of the sub. Most likely it is a "Plate Amp". You can get the new amp from Partsexpress.com. Same as the connectors you need.


----------

